# A request to the Modern Arnis Community



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2005)

Over the last few years we've seen the politics, egos and worse ebb and flow. I've been as guilty as anyone of getting into it and, well, not looking too good.  One of the things that attracted me to this art was it's simplicity while at the same time being complex and beautiful.  I have a request to anyone who trains or has trained Modern Arnis.

 I would like to make MartialTalk a true archive of the art. I will shortly be adding a section to the Library for this, and hope it will feature bios, stories, photos and video as well as technique, concept and history of the art. I will be doing this for all the arts, but Modern Arnis is my art, so it holds a special place to me.

 I am more than happy to link back, credit, etc accordingly.  I know several of the leaders have books or videos out. Clips and excerpts from those would be greatly appreciated (and count as great publicity).  

 I would like to show the nay-sayers the beauty that there is in this art, not the often angry words they see on forums and newsletters.

 What do you say? Can we build it?


----------



## Tgace (Jun 23, 2005)

Ill say this from the heart...with no sarcasm.

Good Luck.


----------



## kruzada (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. 

I might be able to get some video clips of IMAFP Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay for you to post. He just recently held a seminar for our group, Kuntaw Kali Kruzada. I will have to consult him first.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2005)

I would love to see this happen.  
I would realy like to see some of the old clips of Remy placed in there, as well as clips from all the Datu's and masters.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I would like to show the nay-sayers the beauty that there is in this art, not the often angry words they see on forums and newsletters.
> 
> What do you say? Can we build it?


Kaith,

You *ARE *the Thought Admiral.  Let's do it!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2005)

Good job Kaith, sounds great!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2005)

I've put a Gig of server space on the side for the project. I also registered another name - martialtalk.net to serve as the main library site. (Nothing there yet)
While we'll have to share with the other arts, lets see how much we can pack into it now  It'll take me a short bit to get it ready, but we should be ready to start stocking shortly.  So, lets design this archive together.

Heres what I'm thinking:

Modern Arnis
- History & Memories (This can be articles that relate the development and evolution, as well as memories of GM Presas.)
- Who's Who (Bios of practitioners, alphabetic order) 
- Media (Videos and still shot walkthroughs)
- Documents (The techniques, concepts, definitions etc of the art.)

??


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 23, 2005)

Great idea Bob, absolutely champion. I recommend you post submission instructions for everyone as well as guidelines. For example, we wouldn't want to be "stealing" info from this guy or that guy(i.e. cut & pasting from others' sites) - submissions should be of one's own info, or with permissions, etc...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2005)

Exactly.
- Content sent in should be content you can legally submit. Copyrights are something I don't wish to violate here. (Remember, it's a stick art. )

All submissions can be emailed to me at webmaster@martialtalk.com
If you encounter problems, send it to webmaster@silverstarsites.net
Please! Include in the subject "For MT Arnis Library"

In the body, include any credits, description, links, etc you'd like used.

As an example entry for the videos:
*Angles of Attack* : 1-10 demonstrated by Bob Hubbard
[clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 3.71 MB) Single Stick
From: WMAA Curriculum 
Filmed: 6-20-2005
Reference Links: World Modern Arnis Alliance / Bob Hubbard / MartialTalk.com

For a book excerpt: (example is ficticious)
*Angles of Attack* : 1-10 demonstrated by Bob Hubbard
[Link to seperate page with the photos and text layed out.
From: "The Joy of Arnis" Chapter 2, pg 15-18 
Photographed: 6-20-2005
Reference Links: World Modern Arnis Alliance / Bob Hubbard / MartialTalk.com

etc.

We can do most video formats (avi/mpg/quicktime)
Jpg is the prefered photo format.
MP3 is the prefered audio format.
Plain text, pre-done PDF are the prefered document versions. MS Word docs with embedded pics will be converted to PDF. If you send a MS word file, use place holders for the pics, and include the pics seperately to make converting to html easier please.

Any questions, please, ask away.
If you send something, and don't get a confirmation within 24 hours, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 24, 2005)

If you want to link to websites with significant info. heres a good one to start with. Lots of video...

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Pantheon/5640/


----------



## James Miller (Jun 25, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you want to link to websites with significant info. heres a good one to start with. Lots of video...




I think the idea is to have our own source of material, not a bunch of links. Although I could be wromg. :asian:


----------



## Morgan (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I would like to make MartialTalk a true archive of the art. I will shortly be adding a section to the Library for this, and hope it will feature bios, stories, photos and video as well as technique, concept and history of the art. I will be doing this for all the arts, but Modern Arnis is my art, so it holds a special place to me.
> 
> I am more than happy to link back, credit, etc accordingly. I know several of the leaders have books or videos out. Clips and excerpts from those would be greatly appreciated (and count as great publicity).
> 
> ...


Hey There Kaith Rustaz,

I just found something today that you and other Modern Arnis players should take a look at.  Pandador Tom Bolden has posted 12 action video clips of the American Modern Arnis system.  Pandador Bolden is featured in several and his students are doing the others.  There is is some fast paced action stuff and I dare say some excellent execution of technique.

You can view this clips at:
http://forum.aspoonful.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/634103049/m/197103049

I would love to get others opinions of these clips.

Respectfullu yours,

Morgan


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jul 1, 2005)

Here you go Bob

http://www.wmarnis.com/media_gallery.htm

This is the media library for the WMAA.

This is the latest addition, Datu Hartman's seminar demo video;

http://www.wmarnis.com/video/DatuDemob.mov


 :asian:


----------



## kempomama (Jul 7, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> What do you say? Can we build it?


I think what you are asking is very nice and appropriate. Good luck and I hope everyone behaves themselves and acts like the adults we are. Let's set an example for the rest of the martial arts community! artyon:


----------



## Morgan (Aug 19, 2005)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey There Kaith Rustaz,
> 
> I just found something today that you and other Modern Arnis players should take a look at. Pandador Tom Bolden has posted 12 action video clips of the American Modern Arnis system. Pandador Bolden is featured in several and his students are doing the others. There is is some fast paced action stuff and I dare say some excellent execution of technique.
> 
> ...


Hello Kaith,

I am really very surprised that no one has offered an opinion on Pandador Bolden's video clips.  Since I first posted he has added some more clips 
and he also has a discussion forum on the site.

My opinion regarding his video clips is that with the exception of a few 
that are a bit too dark, the visual quality is quite good.  The execution of armis stick techniques is excellent and the physical speed is outstanding.  His students are very good and the videos are several years old, so I would expect that these same people are even better some 7 years later. Given what I have seen thus far on a number of other sites Pandador Bolden has 
the best video clips and the most extensive library on the internet.  His aproach to arnis through the American Modern Arnis organization is superior 
to all the other presentations that I have seen so far.  

Morgan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Bumping up the idea of a video collection demonstrating forms and techniques:

What we have so far:
Trapping Hands - Bob Hubbard & Susan Spann (4.26MB Quicktime - no sound)
Video Clips from the American Modern Arnis Associates featuring Punong Guro Tom Bolden (External Link)


    Sinawali : #2 with lightsabers? (352 x 240 2.08mb) Datu Tim Hartman and Guru Mike Rogers

    Misc. Clips: 1 2 3 (320x240 5.24mb each) Datu Hartman with Guru Arnold

    Guro Bryson Ingram and Eric ??? at WMAA 2005 camp during Guro Rick Manglinong's session
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 2.65MB)

    Guro Rick Manglinong and Guro Primo Luciano demonstrate a cane technique at WMAA 2005 camp.
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 2.95MB)

    Bryson Ingram & Bob Hubbard practice a technique originally taught by Rick Manglinong at the 2003 WMAA Michigan Camp
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 826 kb)

    Bill Gorman & Bob Hubbard practice a technique originally taught by Rick Manglinong at the 2003 WMAA Deleware Camp
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 915 kb)

    Bill Gorman & Guro Rick Manglinong do the "Manglinong" at the 2003 WMAA Deleware Camp
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 893 kb)

    Bob Hubbard demonstrates the 10 angles of attack
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 3.71 MB) Single Stick
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 3.75MB) Single Stick
    [clip] (Latest Quicktime required, 8.08MB) Short Sword

    Tim Hartman at the MartialTalk 2005 Meet & Greet - 10.5MB Quicktime


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 9, 2005)

Your motives seem noble and good. If I can help let me know.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2005)

Got any clips you can send in?


----------



## Dalum (Nov 19, 2005)

Since joining a while ago (and admittedly trolling for quite a while till the past couple of months) I've noticed that there was a bit of politics talk.  Not what I joined for but was intrigued by the other information available.  I think that this project is a great idea and should prosper.  With that being said, I'd like to offer up some of my digitizing abilities to make this stuff happen.  If you have an extra copy of your stuff laying around, I can get it converted to various formats and help make it available for everyone.  PM me here or email me directly at mtalkvideos@dalum.net.


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 20, 2005)

I can video tape and download on to my PC. Where to up-load to is the question.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2005)

Supporting members can post video clips directly (up to 2.5MB) or they can be sent directly to me at webmaster@martialtalk.com.

If they're too big to email/upload, they can also be sent on cd by mail, and I'll crowbar em onto the server. 

Bob Hubbard
PO Box 1372
Buffalo NY 14220


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, will do.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Too often it seems that ego, politics, personal clashes and passion blend in nasty ways. The more I train, the more I travel, the more beauty I find in the arts. Even destruction can be beautiful, if one knows what to look for.


----------

